# Bracelet from Dankung tubes



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a paracord bracelet and made for my wife and daughter. I'm a big fan of this activies that involve my hands - knots & paracord is my favourite.. So I decided I would try also bracelet from tubes. Dankung 2040 tubes have good size & price, so I gave it a shot.

The result is here:

















It came quite nice from first look.

This is my 'proof of concept', so I'm not so unhappy that there are still some questions. The finish and the tying knot are not so great and probably would need some other approach. Also tubes are slippery so it's not so easy as with paracord - fire won't help probably 

The potential problems are here:

















Also I expect the black tube turn to some sort of grey as my other tubes on my slingshots, which is not so pleasant as dark black.

Just wanted to share..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great and nice use of materials!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, spare tubes always on hand


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I wear a bracelet every day made out of 2040 tubes cuffed onto a pouch by Irfan. Made one for me and my wife. Yeah, we're pretty cute bro.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I wear a bracelet every day made out of 2040 tubes cuffed onto a pouch by Irfan. Made one for me and my wife. Yeah, we're pretty cute bro.


Pic pleeeasee!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually lobbed a 9.5mm round pretty far with this using thumb and finger as a fork.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I actually lobbed a 9.5mm round pretty far with this using thumb and finger as a fork.


That scares me! Anyway, looking like great idea


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Cool, spare tubes always on hand


Good idea stej.

Nice pun e-shot! - John


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I actually lobbed a 9.5mm round pretty far with this using thumb and finger as a fork.


DGUI actually has a video of him shooting bareback with a similar setup. His appears to be doubled over to increase band length, and he plinks a can with it from an unknown distance (from wrist to loaded and fired) in about 2 seconds, which is actually pretty slow for him. STEP UP YOUR GAME DGUI! :rofl:


----------

